# Happy MALiversary Moonshadow Knitted Hat



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

It is hard to believe that CBD held its first MAL 2 years ago! Etha did a lot of work with the first MAL, and she named the pattern. Because it was a mystery, nobody knew what she was knitting until the scene came together at the end of the month. People were guessing, Is it a spaceship? I see a giant fish. My fave guess was a snowmobile by a river. What??? In celebration, I am offering this pretty winter hat pattern for the entire month of July with the coupon code MOONSHADOW. Again, please fave it on Rav, and share everywhere you can so all can take advantage of the freebie.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moonshadow-2


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It is beautiful! A lot of work went into this one.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

We did have a blast knitting these...


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you,it's a lovely hat.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is the most beautiful hat I have ever seen! Thank you so much for sharing it.....


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! Thank YOU!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you Debi, I just added this to my ever growing stash of Deborah Tomasello fair isle patterns. This is a beauty.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty hat, Deborah, but what is MAL? And CBD? Need help with the acronyms please!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

MAL = mystery KAL (knit along)
CBD = Colorworks By Debi


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How do you fave?

Thanks, found it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful design. Thank you.


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Debbie, your work is fabulous.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, Beth!


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Deb! Lovely hat scene.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, Kathy...welcome back...you've been MIA!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

That's amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Deborah Tomasello said:


> Thanks, Kathy...welcome back...you've been MIA!


I have been here  
I finished a top down sweater and crocheted a baby outfit. I finally have the cream and almond Palette to finish my second hat this weekend. The almond was on back order from Knit Picks. 
Have a Happy fourth!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice - thanks


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I have been here
> I finished a top down sweater and crocheted a baby outfit. I finally have the cream and almond Palette to finish my second hat this weekend. The almond was on back order from Knit Picks.
> Have a Happy fourth!


Happy 4th to you, too. It's so humid out, I will probably spend the day indoors in the AC---knitting.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. I just may try this hat for my DH.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks! I grabbed a copy yesterday when I saw your facebook notice.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Deborah Tomasello said:


> MAL = mystery KAL (knit along)
> CBD = Colorworks By Debi


Thanks... all make sense now!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you. How very generous.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank You!!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you so much for the free pattern, Deborah! I've downloaded it with no problem. Just LOVE winter scenes. Makes me feel all cozy and snuggly just to look at your beautiful hat!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

janneygirl said:


> thank you so much for the free pattern, Deborah! I've downloaded it with no problem. Just LOVE winter scenes. Makes me feel all cozy and snuggly just to look at your beautiful hat!


 My pleasure!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you very much. It's beautiful, and will be a real challenge for me.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for this pattern, it's really, really cute and will be a fun challenge for me!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

You're quite welcome!


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, it is beautiful, a piece of art to enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Revan said:


> Thank you, it is beautiful, a piece of art to enjoy! :thumbup:


 You're welcome. Enjoy knitting it. Make your own art!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you and I love KP Palette yarns!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So beautiful! Thank you!


----------

